# 61' datsun pickup $200



## beanpole788 (Jan 8, 2010)

This thing is about to go to scrap yard..location 92325 No title..Not hot..just abandon..this phone number in "inland empire craigslist" L.A. CL sub catagory for a photo ask for brian for info 909-338-3462...909486-8435


----------

